

Email Integration Done Right - SteliE
http://blog.close.io/post/53528630349/email-integration-done-right

======
gnosis
This is an advertisement.

~~~
anemitz
This is a comment.

Any company blog is boiled down to an advertisement at some level. If your
interested in learning about how we _technically_ do a lot of these things
scroll to the bottom of the article and checkout the technical companion post.
This post is merely gives context of what/why.
[http://hack.close.io/posts/building_better_email_integration...](http://hack.close.io/posts/building_better_email_integrations_pt_1)
gives you the how.

EDIT: I don't know where I got my internet license. Wrong link now fixed.

